# Jigsaws...Bosch vs Festool



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

ya been lookin at the festool jigsaws lately. My bosch D handle works pretty good, but I do notice the vibration, and that bugs me as I like to see where the blade is going. Particularly on copes.

I am guessing that the Festool jigsaw is smoother? I dunno, perhaps a road trip to the dealer is in order  (20 minute drive)


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i had a bosch from 1999 to last year before it broke all the way. i bought the festool and couldnt love it more.

the variable speed trigger bugged me at first, but it got used to it in a few days and now i like it more. the fact the blade cuts straight thru thick material, like a 3" oak newel post, is just more reason to get one. 

i really like the D handle. i have used barrel grips before, and there not bad, but i am a D handle guy.


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

Mrmac204 said:


> ya been lookin at the festool jigsaws lately. My bosch D handle works pretty good, but I do notice the vibration, and that bugs me as I like to see where the blade is going. Particularly on copes.
> 
> I am guessing that the Festool jigsaw is smoother? I dunno, perhaps a road trip to the dealer is in order  (20 minute drive)


kms now has festool:thumbup:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

cairnstone said:


> kms now has festool:thumbup:


ya they do have a big new display. I went in to see it, and there was a guy there sayin that's a lot of money for (ts55) for a skil saw. So, ya I showed him how it worked, but I couldn't find any track to fit it onto.

Sales guy was watching!!!! geez, you'da thunk he'd know more about festool than me. oh well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mrmac204 said:


> ya they do have a big new display. I went in to see it, and there was a guy there sayin that's a lot of money for (ts55) for a skil saw. So, ya I showed him how it worked, but I couldn't find any track to fit it onto.
> 
> Sales guy was watching!!!! geez, you'da thunk he'd know more about festool than me. oh well.


The festool dealers back in UK where i lived don't know nothing about the tools. It's crazy that they allow them to even be sold by these idiots. My mate just said that one even lost their dealership rights because they were using the festool display stands to display other brands of tools :blink:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I am not familiar with festtool, it's not sold in stores around here & no one I know has one. Ware do you get them? Are they really that good, I'm curious.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

SAW.co said:


> Ware do you get them? Are they really that good, I'm curious.


Check festool usa website, they probably have a dealer locator, and they also are sold on line.

And yes, they are that good.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Angels camp calif -your not far . cannot be far at all .but first check all the videos on line and get familiar with the tools your interested in . really surprised ,did not think you were that far out there .


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

4 years 6 months not a bad resurrection


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

I got the HILTI 750. Been great so far. Little vibration and cuts straight.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=d01f561a4ebe2be2468ac618208dc468&action=view
i know straying from the bosch /festool question but you have to at least consider a Mafell . Might have to get one just because .


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=22b7a27e62c9725e532aea82729e6fad&action=view
these videos kill me ,this really could be a valuable saw in my truck .


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

JFM constr said:


> https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=22b7a27e62c9725e532aea82729e6fad&action=view
> these videos kill me ,this really could be a valuable saw in my truck .







Here's a proper comparison without misuse of the carvex


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

good video .wondered if the other video's were adjusted to get slanted results .also noticed in new video neither left perfectly straight cut line .


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

I've got the festool D handle carvex. It is nice and a little more accurate than a standard jigsaw. Where it shines for me is that it can be held in so many different ways. I've always liked D handles for the variable speed trigger. But, there are times where its nice to cut from underneath. It has 3 on/off triggers. That means I can hold it as a d handle from above with my left/right hand or I can actually hold it quite comfortable in either my left or right hand and cut from underneath while still having access to the an on/off switch with my thumb. 

If you always cut from the top, and are not cutting 3" stock on a regular basis its probably a waste. Also note that the extra base options may add more options or limitations.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I got the festool barrel grip and I have the bosch. I always used to have my guy cut stuff with the Bosch I could never get it to work great.
The festool fits me like a glove I cut as if drawing a line with a pencil. The strobe light makes it so easy to see where you are going. I love this saw almost as much as the track saw.


----------

